# NISSAN SKYLINE GTR33 V-SPEC NISMO 400R BODYKIT



## jawan (May 4, 2009)

i bought this car and just wanted to check if anybody have any info on this car.
Does anybody know this car, it has skyline owners club sickers on it.
WRC Sales - Showroom
thanks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's got RB Motorsport stickers.

Try giving them a call.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

You may want to read this thread.

Sam


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was going to say i thought that was someones on here


----------



## jawan (May 4, 2009)

lets see if they(wrc) can sort out now?


----------



## jawan (May 4, 2009)

Shame:
i think the guy who did p/x with wrc should have sorted before p/x because someone was going to buy this. sorry but no point warning afterwards, everybody is not a member of owners club.
However wrc has promised to sort out any issues, thanks wrc


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR V-SPEC 2

V-Spec 2? Is this right?

(I know thread is on the 400R - so sorry for crapping)


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

jawan said:


> Shame:
> i think the guy who did p/x with wrc should have sorted before p/x because someone was going to buy this. sorry but no point warning afterwards, everybody is not a member of owners club.
> However wrc has promised to sort out any issues, thanks wrc


Actually they did know about the turbos/engine hence the reason why i took a £4k drop in price wen i p/x the car in(of course they wont tell you this as what it sold for was more than double what they gave me)

Obviously if i could have afforded the repair you would not have bought this as i would still be the owner,yes i was gutted to see it go and i would rather someone else get use from the car than it sit rotting on the drive the car is solid with no rust and genuine mileage and you do have a good car and i hope you enjoy it and if it werent for the credit crunch it would still be mine.
Daz.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

jawan said:


> Shame:
> i think the guy who did p/x with wrc should have sorted before p/x because someone was going to buy this. sorry but no point warning afterwards, everybody is not a member of owners club.
> However wrc has promised to sort out any issues, thanks wrc


Daz told WRC before he part ex'd the car, took a huge drop on the car, posted on multiple Skyline forums, short of standing outside WRC with a banner, i'm not sure he could have done much more LOL.

Really nice car, ive seen it loads of times. It will do you proud mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

cheers ben much appreciated


----------



## jawan (May 4, 2009)

i have to say the car does look very clean and nice, hope it does not have any issues.
still strugling with cluch though.
DAZ would you mind pm me details about what has been done as mods wise to the car, so i can think about what i need to do, 
thanks


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## jawan (May 4, 2009)

its been a while since i updated this thread, WRC messed me about, the car was smoking, so i gave the car back to them, did lose some money in process.
Will never go back to them, they are bunch of thieves


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

oooo gosh 
got some nice cars on there thooo ....


----------

